# Burnt plastic smell coming from Samsung HVAC - 3x companies looked at it and no one can find the source



## TimD (Nov 26, 2021)

Hello,

I have a 4YO house. About a 1.5 years in the home, and a strong electrical smell started coming from our Samsung AM060JNZDCH/AA. We've had 3x different AC companies come to look at it, but no one has been able to find the source. I was hoping that someone here had some advice/experience you could share.

The smell is strong, and can be smelled in the house immediately when the device is turned on.
The smell we're experiencing only occurs when this air handler is switched on. Otherwise, there is no smell in the house. (i.e. there is another air handler upstairs that helps cool the same area. No smell coming from that unit). 
The system is no loosing any refrigerant.
We've tried switching off the propane cooktop off overnight, then trying the air handler in the morning, and still experiencing the same smell as soon as the air handler is turned on.
The air handler is in the garage, with ducts obviously leading into the house.
There is no burning smell in the garage. And, (I'm told) no burning smell around the air handler unit in the attic above the garage.
I've had 3x different AC companies come to look at the unit over the years. No one is able to find the issue. I live on a Caribbean island. AC companies here are notorious for replacing entire air handlers instead of the small $5 part needed to fix the issue.

I've had such bad luck with these Samsung units over the past 4YRs (i.e. 5x air handler replacements) I am considering replacing the whole GD system with another HVAC vendor. But, before doing something on emotion alone, I wanted to post up here to see if anyone has run into something similar with a burnt smell coming from the air handler. Or, if you have any advise that can help me get to the source of the smell.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

